

Show HN: Tinder for Clothing - ryanio
http://www.windowshopper.me

======
nsfmc
interesting... but what happens with the data? i looked but couldn't find a
way to recall the things i 'liked' and the recommendations didn't seem to be
getting any better. as a window shopping experience, it works since i'm just
randomly scrubbing through clothes idly, but i feel like i'm missing some
context because i don't immediately understand how i'm supposed to use it in
the long term (am i supposed to just shop for these things when i see
something i like or should i just vote for them?)

fun though for what it is, i spent more time than i expected to just scrubbing
around.

------
TezzellEnt
Is there a way to look at the total 'liked' products? I'm wondering if they
can be saved and looked at like an amazon wishlist.

~~~
ryanio
Definitely the next feature I'd like to add in. I wanted to get the MVP out as
quickly as possible before iterative improvements became crippling to shipping
:)

------
sinak
We built something really similar at the Techcrunch Disrupt hackathon
recently: [http://www.shopornot.co/](http://www.shopornot.co/)

I know the other two team members are pretty interested in continuing work on
it if you want to reach out :).

------
CrunchyJams
From what I understand, the primary benefit of Tinder is the double-positive
response matching that offers the possibility of success without the hurt of
rejection. It solves the one of the biggest problems in dating.

Since one of the parties involved in "Tinder for Clothing" is inanimate,
where's the value-add? In essence this is just a product catalogue, no?

------
vinceguidry
Item text seems to be getting cut off unnecessarily. Seeing "Tommy Hilfiger
Men's Trim Fit Seasona...", taking up only half of the space.

------
brianbreslin
Have you guys seen tiporskip.com ? They have been tackling this for 4 years

